# Scene Shop Tool Storage - Multiple Users



## pmolsonmus (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

We have a fairly well equipped scene shop at the high school I teach in, but don't have anyone officially designated to oversee it. (we're working to try to change that) There are a handful of major productions that come out of this shop and numerous small projects all run by different directors and set designers.

I am wondering if anyone has an organizational system to handle our dilemma. Each show has its own budget and left-overs are understood to be "fair game" so the disposable stuff sort of gets worked out by itself as do casters and misc. flats etc...
What I am looking for is how to store/manage/ hand tools and power tools and hardware in general so that things can be easily locked up, found or identified as missing/misplaced/broken.

Any help CB? They are offering me a TD -lite contract to oversee the school's black box space and make sure that technical needs are met for all of the simple "meeting/presentation" type uses. This would be an additional aspect to that contract, but we (the directors) see it as critical to all of our shows.

My plan is to take an inventory, but then what. How to handle tools that travel to our off-site theater and then return. Where and how are people storing hand tools/hardware that could easily be accountable?

Phil


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 3, 2013)

I manage a space that has 3 theatre groups. The shop and tools are shared, as is our storage building. We have a a tool box and a hand made rolling cabinet with hand saws, drills, pneumatic staplers, etc. Each drawer or shelf is labeled with its content and has an outline for the tool(s). Our procedure is that each each evening the director of the show (who is responsible for their students in the shop) checks that each shelf is properly stocked (It goes faster than you think). At the end of each production, I double check that everything is accounted for, and assign liability for repairs or lost items as necessary before the next group is in. I can charge against their budgets, so I replace the tools and oversee repairs. 

I receive a budget annually for tools and upkeep of the shop, so I manage that. If you do not, I would recommend establishing that between your groups. That way you have funds in place when a saw wares out, needs a new blade, or the like. The key is that one adult is responsible for each group.They can hold students until the item is found, or some other form of accountability. 

I had to create this system a decade ago when we built our new shared space. From the start there was a bit of finger pointing as to someone using more than they contribute (one of our groups is not as well off financially), but it works it way out in the wash. It is not a perfect system, so a few hinges go missing, as do some caters. It is a fact of reality in an arrangement like this. I recommended that if either group purchases some expensive unique hardware they are worried about, that they store it off sight. One of my groups has quite a bit tied up in zero-throw casters and a turntable motor, so they do this. 

~Dave


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 4, 2013)

I was fortunate in that I had a parent donate a locking tool cabinet for our work shop so that is what I've been using. I really like Dave's method of tracing out the tools, so I think I will be implementing that shortly. As for your off site location. I would just take and inventory and require the directors to sign out any tools that are to be removed. You gather them up and you collect them when they are done. Anything not returned or broken comes out of their budget. I also recommend working towards a shared 'consumables' budget. This way you don't have to worry as much about broken bits and blades.


----------



## Sayen (Sep 13, 2013)

I run a large high school program, and I've never found a method that works well for me. I've tried the tracing tools method, but my inventory changes too often with misplaced tools, or new small tools. I have several large locking cabinets, which I put my own (umm, don't tell the school I did this) locks on from the local hardware store so they're all on the same key. When I'm fully organized I place a student or two in charge of the tools - their job is to note the inventory at the start of a work day or class period, and make sure their peers have replaced everything by the end of the period.

I think drills and power tools are the hardest bit to organize, and neatly. Still working on this.

Small hardware, like casters or hinges, we just keep in enough bulk to use as necessary. I have a couple of general part boxes that designers and builders can sort through when looking for what they need, as well as some small plastic drawers for more specific organization. Honestly, for me, the cost of a hinge is small enough that they often get replaced when trying to match a set, and I just invested in a reasonable quantity of quality casters a few years back.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Sep 15, 2013)

Some thoughts.
Some nice fluorescent paint - in a REALLY bright color - that you don't dislike. Paint handles or whatever on the tools this color.
Inventory list - Excel, Access or whatever on your PC. Make sure you include serial numbers for power tools.
Inventory control tags - you can get some nice metal ones or metal-like ones - with unique numbers. These go on each tool - and they are noted in the inventory list.
Check-out tool boxes - with a standard set of tools - as an example, a tape measure, a retractable knife, a hammer, etc.
A check-in and check-out procedure - for all tools - no exceptions for ANYONE.

Hardware is tough - I'd have a general inventory of screws, casters and other commonly used items - everything else would be ordered.
I like file cabinets. They have some nice lateral file cabinets that have doors in the front that open and can be locked. You could put all of your hardware in one of these. You could put all your tools in others.

Whatever you do - you have to have a secure storage area. A storeroom that can be locked.


----------

